# 3 week old kits



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

We have 9 3 week old kits they still have there eyes closed, when do we introduce food and what is best to give them many thanks in advance.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi There

You can try introducing new foods now (mushed up mince meat with a bit of goats milk) would be a good start but It will depend on the mother if she will let them eat it some will some are protective but by 3,5-4 weeks they should be chomping some food.


----------



## acentrea (Jun 3, 2011)

I have two litters of kits at three week old. One litter takes a bit of cornedbeef discovered by accident today and the other is a couple of day younger and isnt intrested at all is this normal?


----------



## Becky321 (Jun 27, 2011)

Weve got a little kit and her favourite food at the minute is ferret biscuits that are made mushy with boiling water. We let the water cool, empty the water out and she scoffs the lot! Just dont put too much down, if theyre anything like ours they will eat forever! lol. Before we got her she had been eating little peices of mince meat and apparently she really likes that too.


----------

